# Weekly challenge 10/27 - 11/2  Strike A Pose!



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2018)

For this weeks challenge, let’s be posers.  Get a friend, child, spouse, coworker, mail carrier, pet, stranger on the street, model... to pose for you and then...actually pose them!  Don’t let them set the pose -  direct them, tweak their positions, hand placenent, head angle, weight distribution etc.  this doesn’t mean the shot has to be stiff or formal, natural poses are great, just be sure it’s envisioned and directed by you!

If you can, add some remarks on what your direction was for the pose or what challenges you were trying to overcome.

Here are a few links on posing.

https://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/portrait-photography-a-basic-guide-to-posing/

Posing 101 with Lindsay Adler - YouTube






Posing To Perfection - 10 Crucial Steps To Pose A Model


Coincidentally, Lindsay Adler’s Creative Live class on Posing is broadcasting free this weekend as is Peter Hurley’s class on taking the perfect headshot.   Creativelive.com

As always, new photos only please.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 26, 2018)

Love Lindsay Adler's work!  I took this family posing tutorial on Creative Live last year.  (Not Lindsay Adler's video.)  Looks like it is only $18.
How to Pose Family Portraits with Michele Celentano | CreativeLive


----------



## acparsons (Oct 27, 2018)

Working on some shots for the city tourism contest. I wanted to get some good international visitors' dressed in their traditional costumes in front of City Hall. Luckily, there was an international festival today.




1 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Love Lindsay Adler's work!  I took this family posing tutorial on Creative Live last year.  (Not Lindsay Adler's video.)  Looks like it is only $18.
> How to Pose Family Portraits with Michele Celentano | CreativeLive



Adler’s tutorials are excellent.  I have watched a bunch of free ones on Creative Live when I catch them “on air” and she has some freebies on YouTube. She has paid access to her stuff on her website. Not sure which is more economical, paying on Creative Live or direct through her site but either way her teaching style is very easy and effective.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2018)

Street performer from yesterday. He was singing Monster Mash. I asked him to give me a scary pose. Fujifilm GA645ZI, Tmax 400, HC110B


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2018)

In exchange for taking some team photos, Princess agreed to pose for me later this weekend.  For now, here is one of the team photos.  I didn’t pose so much as just arrange them. Separated the twins, put the goalie in red shirt in the middle, moved them a tiny bit to get a pole in the background to a spot where it would be easier to remove... took about 10 shots of this pose and only got 2 where everyone was smiling and had eyes open and forward.  I hate group photos!  that’s Princess to the right of the goalie.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2018)

^ gosh those kids are all so wonderfully awkward at that age. Cute as heck.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2018)

Posing people is a whole 'nother ballgame for me. Not something I'm good at. That's why these challenges are such benefit.

Very minimal posing here on my sister cooking - just requested a little turn to her left for more contrast in the light on her face. I asked her to minimize head movement because of the slow shutter.  Actually mentioning to her that it was a slow shutter shot and wouldn't be a sharp photo made her a little more at ease.


----------



## DennyN (Oct 29, 2018)

I gave my cat Margie repeated and very clear directions to turn around and look cute for the camera. I am afraid I did not do too well with this one.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 29, 2018)

Denny, I think we all know it was a lost cause from the start, unless your going to bribe her with treats and even then you only have a 50/50 chance, following directions goes against the Cat code.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 30, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> In exchange for taking some team photos, Princess agreed to pose for me later this weekend.  For now, here is one of the team photos.  I didn’t pose so much as just arrange them. Separated the twins, put the goalie in red shirt in the middle, moved them a tiny bit to get a pole in the background to a spot where it would be easier to remove... took about 10 shots of this pose and only got 2 where everyone was smiling and had eyes open and forward.  I hate group photos!  that’s Princess to the right of the goalie.



Great job with a group photo.  Looks like you had just enough shade to place them.  I like how you posed all of the arms.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 31, 2018)

It was very difficult to pose mid air   My daughter is on the left.


----------



## DennyN (Oct 31, 2018)

DennyN said:


> I gave my cat Margie repeated and very clear directions to turn around and look cute for the camera. I am afraid I did not do too well with this one.
> View attachment 165146



Just a bit of info on my Cat picture. So I ran upstairs planning to snap a quick pic of her from behind for some cat humor using a flash. Well guess what, it wasn't that easy. Actually she kept turning around looking at me like what the heck are you doing behind me. Also after I was done I realized I passed up a good opportunity to do a quality photo, possibly in black and white with a good background and no flash. I could have worked at getting a rear view pose of the cat sitting up straight also, that may have had more impact. Waiting to capture the perfect animal pose with a few tricks, misdirection, treats, etc appears to be the art of posing an animal subject. What started out to be just a laugh has been a good learning experience. Thank you for the topic.

"Dogs have owners, Cats have staff"


----------



## DennyN (Oct 31, 2018)

CherylL said:


> It was very difficult to pose mid air   My daughter is on the left.
> 
> View attachment 165206


Wonderful photo. How many tries to get the one you liked ?


----------



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2018)

DennyN said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > It was very difficult to pose mid air   My daughter is on the left.
> ...



Two jumps & 9 photos to get them all mid air.  I tried this with the kids and not all jumped at the same time after several attempts.  I think that was due to the age difference of 2 years to 10 years.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2018)

Holga 120,  expired (2008) Ilford XP2 400, HC110B. Surprised images even turned up. the roll was rough looking. Paper package. 

Webster, Roll over!





Webster, get your bone!


----------



## DennyN (Nov 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Holga 120,  expired (2008) Ilford XP2 400, HC110B. Surprised images even turned up. the roll was rough looking. Paper package.
> 
> Webster, Roll over!
> View attachment 165235
> ...



 Nice pose. Wow, I can't believe it. A Puggle owner and Holga 120 user all rolled in one. Here is a past Holga of my Puggle  Manny


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2018)

DennyN said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Holga 120,  expired (2008) Ilford XP2 400, HC110B. Surprised images even turned up. the roll was rough looking. Paper package.
> ...


Lol. He's a human / English lab


----------



## DennyN (Nov 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> DennyN said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Well Webster looks great, nice pose/photo...........


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2018)

DennyN said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > DennyN said:
> ...


Thanks.  He is a big dummy.


----------



## jack58 (Nov 6, 2018)

DennyN said:


> I gave my cat Margie repeated and very clear directions to turn around and look cute for the camera. I am afraid I did not do too well with this one.
> View attachment 165146


Hahaha, yup, unless they FEEL like it... in my case, my cat Pookie, felt like it a couple nights ago. I say "Cute" and clap, she usually hams it up, like here.


----------



## DennyN (Nov 6, 2018)

jack58 said:


> DennyN said:
> 
> 
> > I gave my cat Margie repeated and very clear directions to turn around and look cute for the camera. I am afraid I did not do too well with this one.
> ...


Great pic, great pose, Pookie followed your posing directions.


----------

